# Freshwater aquarium fish breeding and selling in British Columbia



## Pet fishes (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi All!

I wanted to know if there are any regulations regarding breeding and selling freshwater aquarium fish in British Columbia. I plan to do this from my residence so wanted to know if there are any licensing requirements etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

If you mean large-scale breeding, you may need to check with individual municipalities for a business license, the province for what species may not be allowed to be bred for commercial purposes here, and insurance for your space in case of water damage. If just for pleasure, and you couldn’t sell more than $2000 worth of fish, I don’t think there’s much you have to do (?). These are just my thoughts. Not in the industry.


----------

